# whole home water purifier



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

any suggestions for a purification system for an entire house. I have a customer that has requested a salt free unit. I have heard good things about the pelican systems but have never put my hands on one, thanks peeps.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

So you're looking for a salt free softener? There was a thread back a ways about the Nuvo system, but I haven't used/installed one yet.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I have yet to see a "salt free" system that really works. I do *A LOT* of water treatment. If the customer is concerned about the sodium in the water, they can use potassium chloride to regenerate a regular water instead of regular salt (sodium chloride).

I will not sell any "salt free" system until it can be proven to me that it really can do the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlumbDumber said:


> I have yet to see a "salt free" system that really works. I do A LOT of water treatment. If the customer is concerned about the sodium in the water, they can use potassium chloride to regenerate a regular water instead of regular salt (sodium chloride).
> 
> I will not sell any "salt free" system until it can be proven to me that it really can do the job.


There are more soduim in the thick steak than the soften water you


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> There are more soduim in the thick steak than the soften water you


Agreed. Now try to sell that to the guy who's father died of a heart condition and has been told by his dr to cut out the sodium. It can be an uphill battle sometimes. Potassium chloride offers a 100% guaranteed solution to the problem, albeit at approximately 4x the cost per bag.

The problems I had with the Nuvo system when I talked to the rep are:

1. The calcium is not removed. It is bound up with the product that is introduced into the water. It will still show up on shower doors, etc.. He claims that it can simply be wiped off with a cloth

2. The cartridges were pricey and had to be replaced every 6 mo. 

I just think an ion exchange softener is better.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Salt based system and reverse osmosis for drinking.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> There are more soduim in the thick steak than the soften water you


It was explained to me that one gallon of soft water has around the same amount of sodium as a can of coke.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HSI said:


> It was explained to me that one gallon of soft water has around the same amount of sodium as a can of coke.


No way unless the hardness is over 200 ppm.. have to look for the data sheet and test result...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

35mg of sodium in 12oz can of Coke.

Mayo Clinic Article
*
from Sheldon G. Sheps, M.D.*

Regular tap water contains very little sodium. The amount of sodium a water softener adds to tap water depends on the "hardness" of the water. Hard water contains large amounts of calcium and magnesium. Some water-softening systems replace calcium and magnesium ions with sodium ions. The higher the concentration of calcium and magnesium, the more sodium needed to soften the water. Even so, the added sodium doesn't add up to much. 

An 8-ounce (237-milliliter) glass of softened water generally contains less than 12.5 milligrams of sodium, which is well within the Food and Drug Administration's definition of "very low sodium." Thus, it's unlikely that sodium in softened water would pose a risk for most healthy people. 

However, if you're on a very low-sodium diet and you're concerned about the amount of sodium in softened water, you may want to consider a water-purification system that uses potassium chloride instead. Another option is to soften only the hot water and use unsoftened cold water for drinking and cooking. 

In any case, it's important to keep in mind that the majority of sodium in an average person's diet comes from table salt and processed foods. Thus, the best way to decrease sodium in your diet is by putting away the saltshaker and cutting back on processed foods.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

HSI said:


> It was explained to me that one gallon of soft water has around the same amount of sodium as a can of coke.


If my math works, Biz's article would suggest 200mg sodium for 1 gallon of typical softened water (whatever they used for typical...15 grains...50 grains...who knows). @12.5 mg/8oz. That means more sodium than a six pack of coke. But most folks don't drink a gallon of softened water daily.

Still beating that horse. Potassium chloride is an exact equivalent to sodium chloride. No loss of efficiency or function. Only loss is funds with the extra cost.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just use a Water Softener. Install a RO unit for drinking, problem solved.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> Just use a Water Softener. Install a RO unit for drinking, problem solved.


RO treated water tastes like horse pee...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> RO treated water tastes like horse pee...


Only if you have a cross connection with a horse urinal.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Ion exchange water softeners are generally rated in Grains per gallon of hardness removal. One grain of hardness equates to 17.1 PPM of hardness (calcium or magnesium).

Here in South Miami-Dade County, Florida the water coming out of the ground is 16-17 grains per gallon of calcium. This equates to 273-290 PPM of calcium. That is considered to be moderately hard water.

I understand from other water treatment professionals that there are some locations on Florida's west coast that have hardness approaching 200 grains of hardness.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> RO treated water tastes like horse pee...


Not to me, and your opinion would be in the minority. RO water taste great


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Picture from one of the bottles of water that my wife delights in. Pretty standard for all bottles water. Pretty big business for horse pee.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Picture from one of the bottles of water that my wife delights in. Pretty standard for all bottles water. Pretty big business for horse pee. [/QUOTE
> Read it again... they ADD minerals to improve taste... without it, its horse pee...perfect for coffee... spring water for me with tea..


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> RO treated water tastes like horse pee...


I cannot dispute that statement. I have never tried drinking horse pee.


----------

